# Canning Rocks



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

Is what my wife was accused of 

We smoked two Boston Butts, and what we didn't eat went into canning jars and processed. The husband of a friend of hers said she'd find a way to can pebbles if she could


----------



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

remember the story about stone soup? she has the stones, guess everyone else will bring the other ingredients.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

I love the Stone soup story! It's a good one!

My husband says I can everything that fits in a canning jar, and that even the dog gets nervous! 

I bet those hams will be mighty tasty later!


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

gypsysue said:


> I bet those hams will be mighty tasty later!


But, how cool is it to buy 2 butts on sale, takes the exact same amount of energy and effort to cook them, and have 7 additional meals for the two of us at very little added cost!


----------



## AlabamaGal (Dec 27, 2011)

A while back a friend decided to shut down one of her freezers and canned about a hundred pounds of meat, mostly chicken.

It's *good.* Way better than the commercially canned chicken.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

AlabamaGal said:


> A while back a friend decided to shut down one of her freezers and canned about a hundred pounds of meat, mostly chicken.
> 
> It's *good.* Way better than the commercially canned chicken.


I'm going to do that this weekend

boneless/skinless chicken breasts are on sale for $0.89/lb this week :2thumb:

does 100 lbs sound excessive? :dunno: :lolsmash:


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

partdeux said:


> But, how cool is it to buy 2 butts on sale, takes the exact same amount of energy and effort to cook them, and have 7 additional meals for the two of us at very little added cost!


:congrat: Absolutely!

And Blob... 100 lbs. sounds like a good start!


----------



## AlabamaGal (Dec 27, 2011)

The_Blob said:


> I'm going to do that this weekend
> 
> boneless/skinless chicken breasts are on sale for $0.89/lb this week :2thumb:
> 
> does 100 lbs sound excessive? :dunno: :lolsmash:


Not to me, but you might be asking the wrong crowd. I think 100 pounds of popcorn in the basement is about right.

Alas, it doesn't make the best cornbread.


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

I get the "Three headed goat stare" when I talk about canning meat. How many times I have heard, "You can can meat??!!"
Foodlion in Clarksville still had Spiral cut hams for $2.69 a pound yesterday. Now, they don't, they are in my freezer!
Also, They have Hersheys chocolate chips and coco powder on clearence at $1.25 a bag and $1.59 a box. Got a bunch of that too!.


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

JustCliff said:


> I get the "Three headed goat stare" when I talk about canning meat. How many times I have heard, "You can can meat??!!"
> Foodlion in Clarksville still had Spiral cut hams for $2.69 a pound yesterday. Now, they don't, they are in my freezer!
> Also, They have Hersheys chocolate chips and coco powder on clearence at $1.25 a bag and $1.59 a box. Got a bunch of that too!.


are you vacuum sealing the chips and powder?


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

I will vacuum seal the chips. The powder is sealed pretty well in the container for now. If i do vacuum seal it later on it will probably be in jars.


----------



## AlabamaGal (Dec 27, 2011)

I would seal the cocoa powder, although no big rush to do so. Long gone are the airtight metal containers it used to come it. The cheaper containers make sense in a modern on-demand world, but aren't so good for long term storage.


----------



## timmie (Jan 14, 2012)

*what did you can today*

since i'm still new here i thought this might be a good thread to start
7 quarts collard
6-1/2 quarts turnips
tommorrow my daughter and i are going to can some of her 2 deer that she blessed our home with. i also have some #10 cans of black olives to recan.then after that our local piggly wiggly has leg quarters on sale for 58cents per pound;so we are going to get about 50 pounds.:


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

timmie said:


> since i'm still new here i thought this might be a good thread to start
> 7 quarts collard
> 6-1/2 quarts turnips
> tommorrow my daughter and i are going to can some of her 2 deer that she blessed our home with. i also have some #10 cans of black olives to recan.then after that our local piggly wiggly has leg quarters on sale for 58cents per pound;so we are going to get about 50 pounds.:


Welcome. We love canning!


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

timmie said:


> since i'm still new here i thought this might be a good thread to start
> 7 quarts collard
> 6-1/2 quarts turnips
> tommorrow my daughter and i are going to can some of her 2 deer that she blessed our home with. i also have some #10 cans of black olives to recan.then after that our local piggly wiggly has leg quarters on sale for 58cents per pound;so we are going to get about 50 pounds.:


Welcome! Good stuff to be busy with.


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

Her latest adventure, orange peels and vinegar 

apparently after it sits for a month or so, it makes a fantastic general cleaner.


----------

